# Lightroom and Panasonic's 4K Photo



## davidedric (Jan 27, 2016)

I am experimenting using the Post Focus mode of Panasonic's 4K Photo in provide input to focus stacking, using a G7 camera.

(If you haven't come across this, with a single shutter press the camera scans the scene and focuses on each identifiable "layer".  It then shoots a short 4K video with each successive frame of the video focused from front to back on each layer.  Individual frames can then be extracted as 8mp stills.)

So, in Lightroom Library I can save each frame as a jpeg and feed them into focus stacking software.

However, it's a bit tedious manually moving frame by frame, and needing two clicks to save each one.  Does anyone know of a "batch" process to extract each frame (doesn't have to be Lightroom I guess) or even a keyboard short cut to save a frame?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## davidedric (Jan 27, 2016)

*Answered my own question!*

It's trivially easy in Photoshop CC!

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the solution!


----------

